# USC Spring 2012



## R. Sid (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi,
I just starting working on my applications for MFA Film and TV production for USC. Deadline is August 1st so I have about a month left. Would like to know if others from this forum are applying. Anyone began your application process?


----------



## Dimos (Aug 2, 2011)

I just submitted mine yesterday... Did anyone else apply for this round?? How's everyone feel about their applications?


----------



## wonderpony (Oct 16, 2011)

I haven't applied yet. I've been working on applications and videos trying to put something good together.

I'd love for people to check them out and tell me what they think.

This is a  The Weeknd - The Birds Part 1 music video (which I won't use on the application obviously). But, check out some other videos on our channel and let me know what you think!

Good luck to everybody applying!


----------

